# Schatzkarte



## devilrga (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht wo das hin soll aber ich poste es einfach mal hier. Also ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich bräuchte eine brauchbare Schatzkarte (gezeichnet) oder wenigstens ein paar Elemente davon. Google hat mich da nicht weiter gebracht (alles so hässliche sch*** Teile).

mfg


----------



## Semostar (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo...

Ich glaube ich habe eine, die ich Dir scannen kann... mußt aber daran noch ein bißchen retouchieren... ...

Grüße Semo


----------

